# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Liens tutoriels powerbuilder

## SteffieLili

Bonjour  tous,

Dans le cadre de mon travail, je vais tre amene  dvelopper en PowerBuilder.
Je voulais savoir si vous aviez des liens de tutoriels pour que je puisse me former.

En vous remerciant d'avance.

Steffie Lili

----------


## Acekha

Hey ,
Personne ne t'as rpondu , aurais tu des nouvelles de ton cot ?

et le tuto pour le 10.5 c'est http://infocenter-archive.sybase.com...df/pbentrb.pdf
et ici http://www.webprofesseur.com/pb/PB.HTM
et ici http://www.woodger.ca/pb_h_les.htm

----------


## SteffieLili

Acekha,

Je te remercie de ta rponse.
Tes liens sont bien utiles. Rien de plus de mon ct, j'utilise normment l'API de PowerBuilder : http://infocenter.sybase.com/help/in...g/CAIDADAJ.htm
Si je trouve des liens intressants, je t'en ferais part. Aprs, en anglais il y a plus de choses intressantes.

A bientot

----------

